# Damit man im Winter was zum schrauben hat...



## schlappmacher (25. August 2004)

... nimmt man das Angebot des lokalen Bike-Shops wahr und leistet sich 'nen ordentliches Rahmenset. Siehe Anhang. Wird mit feinen Teilen und Deore Disks für nächstes Jahr aufgebaut. Wenn's fertig ist, stell ich's in die Gallerie. Na, mir gefällt's jetzt schon.

Ein Gedanke: "Support your local Bikeshop!" hat irgendeiner in seiner Signatur. Ich hab von Alpha Bikes heute ein richtig gutes Angebot bekommen und denke, dass dies in Zeiten von "Geiz ist geil"-Mentalität und "gibt's bestimmt irgendwo im Web noch billiger..." eine Überlegung wert ist. 

Dank an Phil von RM für seine Mühen bei der Beantwortung von vielen Forums-Beiträgen!

Schlappmacher


----------



## dertutnix (25. August 2004)

sehr schöner anfang   

und dann kommt natürlich sofort das grosse ABER ob da eine deore standesgemäß ist???
winter ist lang, da springt bestimmt auch eine lousie fr raus   

halt uns auf dem laufenden

florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (26. August 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schöner anfang
> 
> und dann kommt natürlich sofort das grosse ABER ob da eine deore standesgemäß ist???
> winter ist lang, da springt bestimmt auch eine lousie fr raus
> ...



das sehe ich auch so. Traumhaftes Rahmen-Gabelset. Sowohl optisch als auch standesgemäß würden sicherlich ne Hope Mono Mini oder Mono4 passen. 

Osti


----------



## Phil Claus (26. August 2004)

Hi Schlappmacher,

Looks like a sweet ride you're building yourself during the "wet & cold season", and thanks for your supportive words.

Bezüglich "Support your local bikestore". Eine meiner Aufgaben bei BIKEACTION ist genau dies, die lokalen Stores, die Händler, die wirklich Rocky Mountain und Race Face "leben" in jeder erdenklichen Weise zu unterstützen.

Wann immer ich die Möglichkeit habe (Events, Festivals, Rides...) nehme ich die Gelegenheit wahr, unsere Kunden darauf hinzuweisen, welche Vorteile und Service sein "local store" bietet, den man nicht in Geld messen kann. Welchen Preis kann ich schon beziffern für einen Service "nach Geschäftsstunden", wenn ich am nächsten Tage ein Race habe, oder aber der Händler, der mir sein eigenes Bike leiht, weil meines auf ein Ersatzteil wartet. Flexibilität und bessere Beratung sind andere Punkte, die höher gewichtet werden müssen. 

Und wie oft bekomme ich Mails von unseren Kunden, die einfach nur den Service, die Kompetenz und die Bereitschaft unserer Geschäftspartner individueller auf Ihre Wünsche einzugehen langfristig höher anrechnen als ein kurzfristiger finanzieller Vorteil beim Kauf. 

Und viele von uns wissen, was es bedeutet, wenn es Probleme mit einem "Versandbike oder Versandpart" gibt. Falsche Spezifikationen, nicht korrekte Einbauweise etc... . Nicht nur die Kosten für Hin- und Rückversand, sondern die Zeit ohne das Bike und eventuelle Komplikationen sollten ebenso berücksichtigt werden. 

Oft höre ich auch von intensiven Beratungen unserer Geschäftspartner vor Ort, die den Kunden zur Auswahl des Bikes verhelfen, wobei der Kauf dann an anderer Stelle vorgenommen wird. Selbstverständlich ist es legitim für den besten Preis zu shoppen, aber ich würde es als fair empfinden, wenn man dem Händler, der sich die Zeit und die Mühe genommen hat, den Kunden hervorragend zu beraten, wenigstens die Möglichkeit geben, auf das Gegenangebot einzugehen. Und auch hierbei sollte man den Preis des Services "vor Ort" immer in seinen Entscheidungsprozess mit einfliessen lassen.

Zusammenfassend empfehle ich:

 "Support your local bike store"


----------



## clemson (26. August 2004)

@phil


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2004)

@ schlappmacher: extrem lecker


----------



## schlappmacher (26. August 2004)

Servus und Danke für Euer Feedback! Will meine Entscheidung zur Bremse nicht breit diskutieren; aber ich mag keine Bremsflüssigkeit verwenden und die Erfahrungen im Freundeskreis sind eindeutig pro Shimano. Gibt halt unterschiedliche Meinungen und Erfahrungen.

Keine Angst, ich werd kein Dual Control dranschrauben 

Das Preis-Angebot von Alpha Bikes, auch wenn der Rahmen ein Super-Angebot war, ist de facto sogar besser als alle Internet-Shop-Angebote - die zahlreichen Vorteile eines lokalen Händlers nicht zu erwähnen. Die Beratung war gut. 

Ansonsten hat Phil alles gesagt. Danke nochmals für Dein Engagement!

Schlappmacher


----------



## Ronja (26. August 2004)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Servus und Danke für Euer Feedback! Will meine Entscheidung zur Bremse nicht breit diskutieren; aber ich mag keine Bremsflüssigkeit verwenden und die Erfahrungen im Freundeskreis sind eindeutig pro Shimano. Gibt halt unterschiedliche Meinungen und Erfahrungen.
> 
> Wieso, hat Shimano keine Hydraulikflüssigkeit? Ronja.


----------



## Osti (26. August 2004)

Ronja schrieb:
			
		

> schlappmacher schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2004)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> er meint Bremsflüssigkeit (Dot). Shimano benutzt Mineralöl. Dot ist weitaus agressiver als Mineralöl und zieht über die Jahre Wasser. Mineralöl ist dagegen thermisch nicht so belastbar wie Dot.
> 
> Osti



deswegen ja mein favorit: magura  


aber schlappmacher hat natürlich völlig recht, beim bike ist die persönliche vorliebe schon extrem wichtig   

ich hab mich eher am 





> deore


 gestört, da ich die nicht "standesgemäss" bei dem rahmen finde, aber geschmächer und vorlieben sind verschieden und das ist auch gut so



und auch wenn das ein ganz tolles winterprojekt ist, ich hoff trotzdem noch auf einen schönen herbst! und dann einen richtig schönen winter mit viel schnee im gebirge, das wird dann auch wieder ...

florian

ps alphabike ... den neuen laden kenn ich nicht. fand die früher prima. nervig war immer, dass du bei denen im laden verhungern kannst, ohne dass sie dich wahrnehmen. dann haben sie mir meine damalige girvin an meinem element komplett kaputtgerichtet und dafür dann auch noch geld verlangt ... inzwischen bin ich bei ingo im supercycle ganz zufrieden, hat nur keine rm   und bei conrad in penzberg


----------



## fashizzel (29. August 2004)

ich hab auch eine deore an meinem 2002 slayer.
die bremse ist genial. von alpencross bis bikepark und wochenendtouren hat die bremse alles perfekt durchgehalten.
ich wiege ohne ausrüstung ca. 68 kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (29. August 2004)

hey schlapmacher

prima bike... das wird schon...

mein tip für dich:

sram X9 und der X9 Trigger
schaltet PRIMA

Magura Louise FR
beist wie blöd

aber das ist mein meinung 

bin schon gespannt wie das bike ausshiet wenn du es fertig hast...


----------



## schlappmacher (30. August 2004)

Danke Euch für Eure aufmunternden Worte!. Hoffentlich kommt der Herbst mit warmen Temperaturen und erlaubt uns, nochmal n paar schöne MTB-Stunden zu erleben. Hier in München regnet's gerad satt... 
Werd mich dann erst im Nov/Dez melden; mit dem Bike in der Gallerie. Happy Trails! Schlappmacher


----------



## schlappmacher (29. November 2004)

Sooo,

da nun unzweifelhaft schlechtes Herbstwetter ist, baue ich mein Slayer auf. Und - wieder was gelernt: Auch wenn man schon lange schraubt, man soll sich nie allzu sicher sein. Hatte den Umwerfer wie alle anderen Teile vor Monaten bestellt. LX langt, 31.8mm Schelle, Top Pull, TopSwing. Und, bald ist das Radl fertig...

Vordere Scheibenbremse von links nach rechts umgebaut u. Leitungen gekürzt, entlüften-  alles null Problemo. Noch den Umwerfer montieren - POTZBLITZ! Nix passt!  wie aus allen Fotos bei Bikeaction/RM Homepage deutlich sichtbar: es muss ein Down Swing-Typ sein, da der Platz durch das Hinterbaulager nicht für einen Top Swing langt.

Wer mich schon immer einen Deppen nennen wollte, darf das heute mal tun. Danke, ich hab's verdient.  Und der lokale Radlshop verkauft mir morgen bestimmt gern nen neuen Umwerfer... 

Aber wenn's feddisch ist, stell ich den schwarzen Slayer in die Gallery, so!.. 

Es grüßt mit schwarzen Fingernägeln,

Euer Schlappmacher


----------



## schlappmacher (30. November 2004)

Siehe RM gallery, feddisch!!!

Stolz grüßt,

der Schlappmacher


----------

